# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Νέο Σύστημα Απάντησης

## Evie

Όπως είχα αναφέρει σε μία δημοσίευση ως απάντηση στον [user:181rq8t6]Αλεξης[/user:181rq8t6], σκοπεύαμε να φτιάξουμε ένα βελτιωμένο σύστημα απάντησης γιατί το παλιό μας περιόριζε αρκετά.

Το καινούριο σύστημα θυμίζει διεπαφή του word και μπορείτε να ενσωματώσετε βίντεο, εικόνες, να βάλετε ειδικά εφέ στο κείμενό σας, πίνακες...Θέλει ακόμα μια προσαρμογή στα χρώματα (και στο κείμενο, κάποιες οδηγίες είναι ακόμη στα γερμανικά  ::  ), αλλά τα κουμπάκια (απ΄όσο είδα) λειτουργούν.

Επίσης θα φτιάξω έναν οδηγό για όλες τις λειτουργίες επειδή τα κουμπάκια είναι πάρα πολλά.Για την ώρα λέω να τα κρατήσουμε όλα για να σας δίνουμε και ιδέες (πχ τοhttp://www.soundcloud.com το γνωρίζετε :winky: . Βέβαια, στην πορεία, αν δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, θα βγάλουμε κάποια από αυτά.

----------


## abscanary

Εύη τα κουμπάκια εμφανίζονται κάθετα σε μια ατελείωτη λίστα. Έχω χάσει τα αβγά & τα πασχάλια   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Evie

ox! ποιο πρόγραμμα πλοήγησης χρησιμοποιείς;

***αν μου τα λέει καλά το πρόγραμμα εδώ,  έχεις τον Internet Explorer τον 6...περίεργο γιατί σε μένα δείχνει σωστά (αν κι εγώ εχω τον 8). Για κάνε ένα refresh και πες μου τι γίνεται.

και αν υπάρχουν κι άλλοι με το ίδιο πρόβλημα, ας μου το γράψουν εδώ ..:S

----------


## abscanary

Εύη χρησιμοποιώ τον Avant Browser & τον Internet Explorer 6 
και στα 2 δείχνει λάθος 
τα εικονίδια εμφανίζονται κάθετα  :sad:

----------


## Evie

ΟΚ θα τα στοιχισω με πινακα.... Σε μισή ωριτσα θα ειναι ετοιμο. Περίεργο πάντως...  :sad:

----------


## abscanary

Εύη σου στέλνω μια φωτό της οθόνης με τα εικονίδια όπως εμφανίζονται μήπως σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## Evie

Κατέβασα και το Avant Brοwser και δείχνει ΟΚ σε μένα. Σε σενα; Για δες...

----------


## abscanary

Είναι οκ Εύη πολύ όμορφο εύγε, στελνω σχετική φωτό

----------


## maria ps

ωραίο είναι μπράβο Εύη κι ευχαριστούμε.
το μόνο δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους, αντί να σε βάζει στο θέμα για ανάγνωση σε πάει κατ ευθείαν στο πεδίο της απάντησης΄και πρέπει να μετακινηθείς για να διαβάσεις.

----------


## Evie

εννοείς όταν πατάς υποβολή;

----------


## abscanary

Έχει δίκιο η Μαρία μπαινεις στο θέμα για να αναγνώσεις και σε πηγαίνει κάτω - κάτω στο πεδίο της γρήγορης απάντησης (quick reply). Στην συνέχεια πρέπει να σκρολάρεις προς τα πάνω για να διαβάσεις το θέμα.

----------


## Evie

Μετέφρασα τις λειτουργίες που κάνει το κάθε κουμπάκι και αν περάσετε με το ποντίκι από πάνω βλέπετε την ανίστοιχη επεξήγηση και εμφανίζεται και μια επιπρόσθετη επεξήγηση στην μπάρα από κάτω. Νομίζω πως οι επεξηγήσεις είναι σαφείς και δε χρειάζεται επιπρόσθετος οδηγός. Εξάλλου, αν έχετε αμφιβολίες για το τι κάνει ένα κουμπί, επιλέξτε το και μετά πατήστε προεπισκόπηση... και θα το δείτε στην πράξη.  :Happy:  

Πείτε μου αν κάποιο κουμπάκι δε δουλεύει. Όσο γι αυτό που επισημάνατε Μαρία και Τίμο, θα το δω τη Δευτέρα γιατί αύριο έχω ταξιδάκι (να δω επιτέλους τους γονείς μου!)

Καλούς πειραματισμούς εύχομαι
Εύη

ΥΓ έβγαλα το κουμπάκι "smiley" από πάνω, αν θέλετε να φτιάξετε δικά σας smiley θα πρέπει να επιλέγετε "smiley creator" από δεξιά.

----------


## maria ps

καλημέρα, όχι και τώρα όταν πήγα να διαβάσω το δικό σου, αντί να με πάει στην κεφαλή της σελίδας, με πέταξε κατ ευθείαν στο σημείο της απάντησης εδώ που γράφω τώρα. έπρεπε να πάω πάνω, να βρώ την συνέχεια των συνομιλιών και να ξαναέρθω για να απαντήσω. εντάξει δεν είναι τραγικό απλά δεν είναι κάτι συνηθισμένο. καλημέρα

----------


## Evie

Θα το κοιτάξω το βραδάκι γιατί τώρα τρέχω  :Happy:  Καλή Κυριακή!

----------


## abscanary

Εύη καλή σου μέρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι σχετικό αλλά ο κέρσορας στην περιοχή της απάντησης είναι ενεργός. Α' και τα εικονίδια μου χαλασαν πάλι

----------


## fotis_k

Καλοριζικο.Πολυ ωραιο και πρωτοτυπο αλλα πολλα τα κουμπια  :Big Grin:  θα μας παρει καιρο μεχρι να τα μαθουμε ολα!

----------


## Evie

> Α' και τα εικονίδια μου χαλασαν πάλι


ναι έκανα αλλαγές χθες και σε μένα επαιζαν καλά και στο avant. Για δες το όμως ξανά τώρα και ενημέρωσέ με  αν μπορείς!




> Καλοριζικο.Πολυ ωραιο και πρωτοτυπο αλλα πολλα τα κουμπια  θα μας παρει καιρο μεχρι να τα μαθουμε ολα!


Συμφωνώ αλλά ταυτόχρονα πιστεύω πως θα μας δώσουν πολλές καινούριες ιδέες τα κουμπάκια αυτά- γι' αυτό άλλωστε τα βάλαμε. Η πορεία θα δείξει!  :Happy:

----------


## abscanary

Εξακολουθούν να δείχνουν λάθος τα κουμπιά Εύη.

----------


## Evie

Ειναι πολύ περίεργο γιατί κι εγώ όπως σου είπα έχω και τον Avant και δείχνει καλά.

Οπως και να έχει, το ξαναάλλαξα. Πώς είναι τώρα;

...Ε αν και τωρα δε δειχνει καλά, θα ετοιμάσω 2-3 εναλλακτικές, που θα έχουν δοκιμαστεί σε όλους μου τους browser και θα μου πεις ποια δείχνει σωστά.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Evie

> το μόνο δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους, αντί να σε βάζει στο θέμα για ανάγνωση σε πάει κατ ευθείαν στο πεδίο της απάντησης΄και πρέπει να μετακινηθείς για να διαβάσεις.


Μαρία(και Τίμο), ποια σελίδα χρησιμοποιείτε για να βρείτε ένα θέμα που σας ενδιαφέρει; Την κεντρική, την σελίδα "Προβολή των δημοσιεύσεών σας", την σελίδα "Προβολή νέων  δημοσιεύσεων"; Ή άλλη;

 Και μήπως δίπλα από το σύνδεσμο υπάρχει το παρακάτω εικονίδιο;


Αν ναι, τότε είναι έτσι ρυθμισμένο για να σας πηγαίνει στην τελευταία δημοσίευση...και έτσι βλέπετε και το πεδίο της απάντησης στην οθόνη σας, αφού είναι κάτω από την τελευταία δημοσίευση

----------


## abscanary

[ot:2mbzwvfc]ποια σελίδα χρησιμοποιείτε για να βρείτε ένα θέμα που σας ενδιαφέρει; Την κεντρική, την σελίδα "Προβολή των δημοσιεύσεών σας", την σελίδα "Προβολή νέων δημοσιεύσεων"; Ή άλλη;[/ot:2mbzwvfc]
Τις έχω χρησιμοποιήσει όλες εκτός από την "Προβολή των δημοσιεύσεών σας"

[ot:2mbzwvfc]τότε είναι έτσι ρυθμισμένο για να σας πηγαίνει στην τελευταία δημοσίευση...και έτσι βλέπετε και το πεδίο της απάντησης στην οθόνη σας, αφού είναι κάτω από την τελευταία δημοσίευση[/ot:2mbzwvfc]

Όταν μπαίνω σε μια καινούρια σελίδα είτε μετά από υποβολή, είτε για ανάγνωση ενός θέματος, είτε όταν είμαι ήδη σε ένα θέμα και αλλάζω σελίδα *δεν* με πηγαίνει στην τελευταία δημοσίευση, αλλά στο πεδίο της απάντησης και κεντράρει εκεί με τον κέρσορα ενεργό (ακριβώς όπως φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα), αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Δεν μπορώ καν να σκρολάρω προς τα επάνω για να δω την τελευταία δημοσίευση, ακριβώς επειδή ο κέρσορας είναι ενεργός. Πρέπει πρώτα να κάνω click έξω από το πεδίο της απάντησης και μετά να πάω στην τελευταία δημοσίευση.

Όσο για τα εικονίδια, είναι οκ!  :winky:

----------


## maria ps

σ εμένα λειτουργούν όλα οκ τώρα  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

μια μικρη βοηθεια θελω.οταν απαντατε σε καποιον πως κανετε το κολπακι που εμφανιζεται με μπλε χρωματακι καποιο post(αρχικα καταχωριμενο)πιστευω να καταλαβατε τι εννοω.

----------


## jk21

πατας εκει που λεει << απαντηση με παραθεση >> κατω απο το ποστ το οποιο θες να παραθεσεις προς τα δεξια

----------


## vag21

[QUOTE=jk21;429780]πατας εκει που λεει << απαντηση με παραθεση >> 
το πετυχα?

----------


## vag21

[QUOTE=jk21;429780]πατας εκει που λεει << απαντηση με παραθεση >> κατω απο το ποστ το οποιο 
για να δουμε τωρα.

----------


## vag21

[QUOTE=vag21;429784][QUOTE=jk21;429780]πατας εκει που λεει << απαντηση με παραθεση >> κατω απο το ποστ το οποιο 
γ

----------


## vag21

χαζος ειμαι?δε μου βγαινει με τιποτα.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Βαγγέλη τι πατάς;

----------


## Ηρακλής

> χαζος ειμαι?δε μου βγαινει με τιποτα.


Αν ενοης αυτό Βαγγελη πατάς όπως είπε ο jκ Απάντησή με παράθεση και μετά ένα enter για να αλλαξη σιρα και γραφίς αυτό που θες (μαλών αυτό κάνεις λάθος και στο βγάζει έτσι )  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

αν δε το πετυχα`και τωρα ......


> Αν ενοης αυτό Βαγγελη πατάς όπως είπε ο jκ Απάντησή με παράθεση και μετά ένα enter για να αλλαξη σιρα και γραφίς αυτό που θες (μαλών αυτό κάνεις λάθος και στο βγάζει έτσι )

----------


## Ηρακλής

> αν δε το πετυχα`και τωρα ......


 Το πέτυχες  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

> Το πέτυχες


ευχαριστω ηρακλη. :bye:

----------


## Ηρακλής

::  τίποτα βρε!!!

----------


## jk21

ξεχασα να γραψω οτι απανταμε εκτος του κειμενου που παραθετουμε ...σορρυ !

----------

